# First Impressions: Canon EOS Rebel T7i/800D



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 13, 2017)

```
Photography Blog had the opportunity to spend some time with the recently announced Canon EOS Rebel T7i/800D. This camera was announced alongside the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-announces-the-eos-77d/">EOS 77D DSLR</a> and <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-announces-the-eos-m6/">EOS M6 mirrorless camera</a>.</p>
<p>The Rebel line is always pretty safe and quite a capable performer. It doesn’t look like the EOS Rebel T7i/800D is going to tarnish that legacy.</p>
<p><strong>From Photography Blog:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>Given the chance to test the camera in challenging low-contrast light conditions, we can report that our first impressions are very good. Image quality is respectable under tough conditions and excellent when the light entering the camera is maximised.</p>
<p>An excellent feature set in a lightweight body with simple layout means the EOS 800D is likely to entice beginners to further explore the world of interchangeable lens cameras. <a href="http://www.photographyblog.com/news/canon_eos_800d_first_impressions_review/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+photographyblog+PhotographyBLOG">Read the initial impressions review</a></p></blockquote>
<p>The new Rebel is scheduled to begin shipping on March 30, 2017 alongside the EOS 77D and EOS M6.</p>
<p><strong>Preorder the EOS Rebel T7i/800D</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i Body: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318277-REG/canon_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-body-only.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7I.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i w/18-55 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318769-REG/canon_1894c002_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-with-18-55mm-lens.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7IK.html?kbid=64393">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
<li>Canon EOS Rebel T7i w/18-135 IS STM: <a href="https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1318772-REG/canon_1894c003_eos_rebel_t7i_dslr.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="https://mpex.com/canon-eos-rebel-t7i-dslr-camera-with-18-135mm-lens.html?acc=3">MPEX</a> | <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=https://www.adorama.com/ICAT7IK2.html">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://amzn.to/2lfCq4V">Amazon</a></li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Mar 13, 2017)

Neato. But I read this on the full article, and thought, "Whaaa??"



> Those that have started to explore using manual camera settings are likely to be better off with the EOS 77D, because there are no obvious direct methods to take full manual control of exposure settings using the EOS 800D.



This can't be right. I mean, who is going to buy a $700 camera that doesn't have manual exposure settings? And besides, there is a M on the dial...


----------



## bholliman (Mar 14, 2017)

Talys said:


> Neato. But I read this on the full article, and thought, "Whaaa??"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Highly suspect review... I've never seen a dslr without manual controls.


----------



## slclick (Mar 14, 2017)

Earth to Photography Blog...


That is an M, unless it's a 'W' for Why Can't I Set This To Manual?


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 14, 2017)

Could they mean adjusting your exposure triangle easily rather then digging into a menu for ISO and holding down a button and scrolling the wheel to change aperture rather then a dedicated wheel?


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 14, 2017)

bholliman said:


> Talys said:
> 
> 
> > Neato. But I read this on the full article, and thought, "Whaaa??"
> ...



Agreed, I was going to make the same comment about 77D being better for manual control, and pressing the +\- button whilst using front command dial to adjust aperture being "fiddly" on the "beginner's" 800D. 

I have my 5Ds set to use the rear command dial to change focus point, not aperture, and so to change aperture I press the top right rear button whilst using front command wheel. So I use front wheel for both shutter and aperture and the same for EC in Av, same as a Rebel. (Don't think I've ever used Tv once ). I find this very good and far from "fiddly". In fact that hideous little apology of a rear wheel on the 77D, M3, etc is the very definition of fiddly.


----------



## Sharlin (Mar 14, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> Could they mean adjusting your exposure triangle easily rather then digging into a menu for ISO and holding down a button and scrolling the wheel to change aperture rather then a dedicated wheel?



Yes, they do. It's just phrased a bit weirdly but it should be obvious from the context what they mean.


----------



## Talys (Mar 15, 2017)

No... just no. It's like this person hasn't used a xxxD before.

On xxxD bodies without rear dial (ie everything other than t6s) you turn the top dial to M, then use the front wheel to set shutter speed. If you put your thumb on the Av button on the back (which is actually very comfortably placed), the wheel then controls aperture. These controls even work in LV. Or, you can press Q and use the arrows and set and control it on the screen. Or you can use the touch screen. And when not in LV You put your thumb on the live view zoom out button and use the wheel to adjust +/-.

On every xxxD model before t7i, it is definitely not:



> there are no obvious direct methods to take full manual control of exposure settings using the EOS 800D.



... unless you've never used a xxxD or read the manual... or just pushed buttons...

And anyways, if you've gotten to buy a $700 SLR body, you should learn how the manual settings work, even if they're not your favorite way of shooting


----------

